# Well. Here it is after the drop. Happy now



## alxe24 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all.I'm happy that I could repair the cap of the first kit less pen I ever made. Originally the tip of the cap was black and after wife's recommendation it ended up being orange. I can't tell if I like the orange any better but at this point I'm not working on that pen any more.
Here is a link to the original post I made when I dropped the pen http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/1st-kitless-dropped-shattered-after-1st-picture-106590/ 
and here is the revised version of it. 

If you click on this link  Alex's pictures and Photo tips  you can see more detail images and a bit larger in size.

Thanks for looking and your suggestions.
What do you guys think? Black top or orange?


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 27, 2013)

I think it looks fine. I would keep developing this style if I were you. It's different and interesting.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 27, 2013)

What does it look like closed? Great job, I wish I was that good a kitless.


----------



## BSea (Jan 27, 2013)

Personally, I like the orange finial.  And I'd like to see it capped also.  You have a close up of it capped on your linked site, but not where it shows the whole pen, or the orange finial.  I also like the style of the section with the subtle lip.  The wider taper on the barrel isn't my style, but that's just me.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 27, 2013)

I really like the orange final and your choice of ink.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 27, 2013)

Im with the others on this one.  I like the orange finial and think it gives it just a little extra flash.


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you guys for the comments. Lame me I did not take a picture of the closed pen as a whole but I will later on today.
On the next one I might shorten the feed section a tad (not a whole lot to play with there) and do the body section a bit longer.
Aging thanks for the suggestions.
Alex


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the final look.  The orange material is pretty sharp looking. I agree with Robert, keep on developing this style of pen.


----------

